# Broke down - I made a list :)



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

So, after going to see Clash of the Titans I was hearing some odd vibration noise and it would go up with the rpms, so I was curious. Well on my way back from the movies that noise came back really bad but this time the Alternator pully froze up and the belt was spinning on a stuck pulley which in end slowed the belt down and killed the motor.

Any how after an inspection thats what the issue was which my 740iL had the watercooled alternator that costs a bit more. So for about $ 425.00 its going to be fix'd, but after the inspection I came up with a few more things to do and this is mostly cause I want to do it not that its really required.

Rebuild Transmission $ 2500.00

All engine hoses, Waterpump, Thermostat, and Expansion tank $ 431.21

Oil, Brake Fluid, Coolant, Rear Differ Oil, Power Steering Fluids Change $ ???.??

Alternator $ 425.00

Valve cover gaskets $ 54.00

Tune-up kit (K&N Airfilter, Spark Plugs, and Fuel Filter)

Bliestein Struts (Front and Rear) $ 719.90

I think this is going to run like a champion after all this, looking forward to knocking this out asap! Will post before and after results.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i highly recommend not using oiled air filters like the K&N. especially with the sensative mass air meter this car uses. K&N filters are ok, but honestly i sell them and see a lot of problems with using them as the oil gets all in the air box and on the sensors leading up to the throttal body. use a standard high quality paper media air filter like Mann or Wix. 

for OEM type replacement plugs, they will be the NGK 3199


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweet, thanks. I've seen a few threads with the MAF going bad so I'll do anything to steer clear of that. Just installed a new Bosch alternator and its quiet and running nice. Put Shell V-Power and Injector Cleaner, and oil stabilizer and ran nicer and quieter actually. The stabilizer is great for the timing chain cause it keeps it running smoother and quieter. Lovin the car so far. Just sucks I have two regualtors to replace on the right side but one is free. Anyone suggest that I get Extended Warranty?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

can you get some type of extended warranty? i looked into it a while back, but most people told me to forget about it. said it wasnt worth it for some reason, but i think it probably is worth it if you can afford it. 

if you havent already looked at oembimmerparts.com, you should take a look and see what their prices are on OEM parts. they can also get some things that arent listed on the site. this will be where i order from now on.

wait, you dont live in the US do you? i dont know if that site ships outside north america.


----------

